# Bone-In or No Bone? Pork Butt



## cnet24 (Mar 11, 2019)

Hi All,

Going to give another try on a smoked pork butt this weekend on my MES. Thanks to everyone for the recommendations to fix the lack of smoke issue... this time I'm wondering what pork butt to buy. My local grocery store has both bone-in and bone out pork butts to choose from, usually ranging from 3-5 lbs each. Would there be a reason to choose the bone-in cut instead of the bone-out? It doesn't make sense to me to pay a price per lb if part of that weight is not edible (bone), but if it affects taste, etc I'd be willing to buy it.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 11, 2019)

Some things taste better with the Bone In.
However when it comes to a Boston Butt (Pork Butt), and if I was going to make pulled Pork, I'd go with whichever one is the best buy. When you smoke a Butt for Pulled Pork, the Bone just falls out when it's done anyway, and it doesn't weigh much.

Bear


----------



## tiny1 (Mar 11, 2019)

cnet24 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Going to give another try on a smoked pork butt this weekend on my MES. Thanks to everyone for the recommendations to fix the lack of smoke issue... this time I'm wondering what pork butt to buy. My local grocery store has both bone-in and bone out pork butts to choose from, usually ranging from 3-5 lbs each. Would there be a reason to choose the bone-in cut instead of the bone-out? It doesn't make sense to me to pay a price per lb if part of that weight is not edible (bone), but if it affects taste, etc I'd be willing to buy it.


I only buy Bone-in.  I feel the bone helps flavor.  But, my butts usually weigh 8-10 lbs.
Also, look at Price per Pound.  Many times, the PPP is lower if it is bone in.
But, a blade bone doesn't weigh much.  I'd buy what looked tasty to me.


----------



## smokerjim (Mar 11, 2019)

as the others said, if there is a big price difference go with bone in if they are pretty close in price go boneless, I personally don't think the bone will give the pork butt anymore flavor, but as said it doesn't weigh that much to worry about it adding a lot to cost.


----------



## Jonok (Mar 11, 2019)

I avoid boneless if I can.  
It seems to me that the extra surface area just leads to less moisture in the whole butt when it’s all said and done.  I know I could probably shorten my cook time or make other adjustments to allow for this, but the sheer simplicity of rubbing and tossing two 10 pound butts in an electric smoker, setting it at an appropriate temp, and walking away for 12 or so hours, knowing that you are going to have outstanding product when you pull it out is a serious incentive not to change what works.


----------



## gary s (Mar 11, 2019)

That bone is your built in temp gauge, When it pulls out clean it's done.
Usually the bone in are cheaper around here

Gary


----------



## Murray (Mar 11, 2019)

Bone in, you can always remove it later if you change your mind.


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 12, 2019)

I really don't think you'll be able to tell a difference in taste. Go for which ever is the best bang for the buck. The bone coming out clean is sort-of like the smoke ring. It looks good, but doesn't really add to the flavor. IMHO.

Chris


----------



## noboundaries (Mar 12, 2019)

Bone-in because I don't like tying a boneless butt back together. 

Boneless if you ever want to cure it to make Buckboard bacon. I cut the boneless butt into 4 pieces to cure.


----------

